# My First TV Unit Conversion - Help!



## edukeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi all,

After building my Bluey an outdoor sunning tub, I decided to attempt something a little more ambitious!

Over the next 12 months I am planning on adding to my collection. I am definitely getting a Spotted Python early next year, but I am also considering getting a Bearded Dragon or Leaf Tail Gecko (or both!) - I'm currently in the middle of my research (any suggestions on species I should consider?). So in the meantime, I want to build an enclosure that will hold one or more of these species.

Here is a TV unit I picked up for free of gumtree:








I have been looking at this thing and thinking about it for a while now and am still now 100% sure what I want to do. Do any of you guys have any suggestions on how to set out my new enclosure? I'm open to anything - no matter how imaginative they are. I am even up for re-sizing any of the three sections.

The current dimensions (in inches) are:
top section - 38.5x20x7
middle section - 38.5x20x24
bottom section - 38.5x20x13.5

One option I thought of was to take the doors of the bottom and re-home my bluey there, then cut part of the middle floor away and have a branch coming up from the bottom into the middle section. and house a bearded dragon in there with the bluey (so the dragon would be able to access both the bottom and middle sections while the bluey would stay in the bottom). I thought this might be the way to go until I researched and found out blueys and dragons shouldn't be housed together.... so back to the drawing board. 

Thanks in advance for any suggestions and tips you could give me!


----------



## hoppy (Sep 24, 2013)

I think making fibre glass doors might be a good idea. strong and can be easily seen through. 

(im not sure if you can even cut fibre glass yourself)

just a suggestion. and someone correct me if im wrong about anything


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 24, 2013)

I think the bottom would be a bit cramped for a bearded or bluey. Keep it as is for storage. If you put doors on the centre section, it would be good for any of the species you mention, although a bit high for a spotted python (they fall off branches all of the time). You could do a nice feature wall and terrarium look for a leaf-tail gecko. It would love hanging off the big wall space. If you want to fix it up for a beardie, there is room for a multi-level habitat with an elevated shelf or platform and hide/cave underneath. I would leave the top bit free and put recessed lighting into the ceiling of the main section. Just some ideas to start with...


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

Thanks! I did not know that about spotted pythons. I have never read that anywhere - so it's good to find out now! I will get a different enclosure for my future spotted python then.
Can you keep a pair of Leaf Tails together? If not, perhaps I could divide that middle space into two and keep one on each side? I have just read that they don't necessarily require that much room and would love to utilise this units space the best I can. 
Also, I do plan on putting doors on all areas that will contain animals.


----------



## dneti (Sep 24, 2013)

Hi have a tv unit that was exactly the same as this which has been converted to an enclosure for my coastal. I had a single pane of glass for the front and have a door on either side. I wasn't sure on my layout either but ended up going with removing all shelves and doors to create one large open space. However I have seen, around this site, similar enclosures with either the cupboard doors left on (as a hide) or the top shelf (for in-built lighting etc.). I'll try and add some photos of my conversion. I have since installed a high branch, which my coastal falls off regularly...
View attachment 297446
View attachment 297447


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 24, 2013)

I'd love to see it! Your pictures wouldn't open for me... I like the idea of having the openings on the side - i didn't think of that! would make it look much neater at the front. I'll definitely take that tip.


----------



## Skippii (Sep 24, 2013)

dneti said:


> Hi have a tv unit that was exactly the same as this which has been converted to an enclosure for my coastal. I had a single pane of glass for the front and have a door on either side. I wasn't sure on my layout either but ended up going with removing all shelves and doors to create one large open space. However I have seen, around this site, similar enclosures with either the cupboard doors left on (as a hide) or the top shelf (for in-built lighting etc.). I'll try and add some photos of my conversion. I have since installed a high branch, which my coastal falls off regularly...
> View attachment 297446
> View attachment 297447



Just a heads up, those images aren't working for me

x


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2013)

I have done up a corner unit larger than that for a Darwin and a woma. It has another cupboard on top (woma) and I use the main area for the Darwin. By drilling a doorknob hole between the main area and the narrow DVD shelf, I made his favourite hiding place. He loves using 'upstairs' as a den and the main part to crawl around in. However, the unit you have is too small for a carpet snake (esp. with NSW regs) and the main portion is too high for a mainly terrestrial snake like a spotted or woma. You would have a lot of wasted space.

Like dneti, my Darwins fall off branches, but the spotted is even worse about it. All of them have very thick branches for safer climbing, but they are still stupid about it.

Think hard about using a side door. It depends on the amount of access you will need for cleaning, feeding, etc. You need to be able to easily reach all areas of the enclosure. For that reason, all of my enclosures open fully at the front, either with sliding glass or doors. Makes cleaning SO much easier and then they can be next to eah other or in a corner without compromising access.


----------



## ssstevespythons (Sep 25, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> I think the bottom would be a bit cramped for a bearded or bluey. Keep it as is for storage. If you put doors on the centre section, it would be good for any of the species you mention, although a bit high for a spotted python (they fall off branches all of the time). You could do a nice feature wall and terrarium look for a leaf-tail gecko. It would love hanging off the big wall space. If you want to fix it up for a beardie, there is room for a multi-level habitat with an elevated shelf or platform and hide/cave underneath. I would leave the top bit free and put recessed lighting into the ceiling of the main section. Just some ideas to start with...



I agree with Pythonmum but the post did make me smile as I remember my spotted used to go 'bump' in the middle of the night as she fell of the branch I had in there for her.


----------



## dneti (Sep 25, 2013)

Bugger, I clicked the insert image icon. Is that how you guys post pics on here?


----------



## DisturbedDave (Sep 25, 2013)

Some people use photobucket, etc. Sometimes insert image is buggy.


----------



## Gruni (Sep 25, 2013)

Here is my Spotted Python enclosure, and there is a comprehensive thread about the build in the DIY section. Also some pics of my girl to give you an idea of her size.


----------



## dneti (Sep 25, 2013)

Sweet, thanks Dave. Here you go Edukeeper

aus_bennetti's Library | Photobucket


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 25, 2013)

Wow very cool enclosure, Gruni! This definitely looks like the sort of spotted enclosure I envision for my future one. Thanks for posting!


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 25, 2013)

dneti said:


> Sweet, thanks Dave. Here you go Edukeeper
> 
> aus_bennetti's Library | Photobucket



That looks great, dneti! It is so good to see a finished conversion of a unit that is just like mine! After reading what pythonmum said about side doors, I was keen to see how yours looked. They are bigger than I thought - how do you find cleaning through them? I can see how the smaller side doors would make cleaning a pain, but yours look big enough that it possibly isn't an issue?


----------



## edukeeper (Sep 25, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> However, the unit you have is too small for a carpet snake (esp. with NSW regs) and the main portion is too high for a mainly terrestrial snake like a spotted or woma. You would have a lot of wasted space.



Thanks for the post. I am worried about wasted space. I think I will just give my future spotted a different enclosure and keep this unit for something else. I am still keen on the leaf tail idea... I don't see much mentioned about them on here? Are they not considered good to keep? Or is everyone just passionate about other species? I seem really cool to me! I have a thing for camouflaging haha.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 25, 2013)

I keep them in my garage :lol:. They hide there and make a good living. I don't know if they are commonly kept. They are not good for handling like dragons or some of the other large species. However, they would. Be great fun to look at in a well-designed enclosure with a fancy backdrop, plants, etc.


----------



## Gruni (Sep 25, 2013)

pythonmum said:


> ... and the main portion is too high for a mainly terrestrial snake like a spotted or woma. You would have a lot of wasted space.



Not true. If it is set up correctly a spotted python will use every inch of the enclosure. They struggle on thinner branches but a log and fake rock wall with ledges like my enclosure has encourages them to climb. I could post pics of Skittles basking and lounging all over her branch and I have watched her climb to the heat ledge using the crevices I have provided in the background and they are not very deep. In the wild they hang from cave mouths to catch bats and move over all manner of terrain, it comes down to not giving them a blank box with a couple of pieces of dowl.


----------



## dneti (Sep 26, 2013)

edukeeper said:


> That looks great, dneti! It is so good to see a finished conversion of a unit that is just like mine! After reading what pythonmum said about side doors, I was keen to see how yours looked. They are bigger than I thought - how do you find cleaning through them? I can see how the smaller side doors would make cleaning a pain, but yours look big enough that it possibly isn't an issue?



Big doors were always the plan on mine for that exact reason. Cleaning through them is fine, I can even climb into the enclosure if I squeeze (yes, I tried). I can reach across about 3/4 of the enclosure from either door, so I can easily get anywhere. You just need to make sure wherever you place the enclosure you have adequate space for opening both doors.


----------



## pythonmum (Sep 26, 2013)

Great enclosures, guys. I love the way your spotted uses the deep channels in the rock wall, Gruni. I wouldn't want side doors any smaller than the ones dneti has. A friend of mine had diamond pythons in an enclosure with inadequate side doors and he could never clean it properly. It was disgusting.


----------

